# Tesco mispriced items



## maura (20 Feb 2006)

In the UK if the price on the shelf is different from the price scanned through at the checkout, you get that item free.  Does anyone know if the same applies in ROI?  There is a whole chat forum on this at .  I have found this site to be invaluable, we could apply some of the items on this side of the water too, any one else agree?


----------



## Grizzly (20 Feb 2006)

Yes. Tesco in Ireland have a no quibble guarantee. When you spot the error don't bring it to the attention of the cashier but to the attention of the customer service desk.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Feb 2006)

There is a code of practice in place (I'm not sure if all retailers subscribe) where the price you see (i.e. the price that is scanned) is the price you pay.

Your legal rights may be different.  See [broken link removed]for details.


----------



## maura (20 Feb 2006)

That was an interesting link thanks.  Its just that in the UK especially on the aforementioned site people tip each other off on prices that don't scan correctly, then they get that product for free.  I know it probably not ethical to do this but it is a site of consumer revenge, not getting ripped off any more but taking action instead.  So I now gather from Grizzly perhaps like in Superquinn, that in Tesco if the price at the till is more than the shelf price you get that item free.  Do we have such a moneysavingexpert site here in Ireland? or would this be it?


----------



## DonKing (21 Feb 2006)

A couple of items I picked up in superquinn wouldn't scan through at the checkout as they hadn't been setup on their database. I got them for free. It's their policy apparently.


----------



## extopia (21 Feb 2006)

Yes, Superquinn has had this policy for years. Almost enough to tempt you to, oh, maybe scratch off part of the barcode with your fingernail. 

Just kidding.  I would never condone such practice - especially at Superquinn, where i once had a full shopping trolley at the checkout when I discovered I'd left my wallet at home. I was tempted to abandon the trolley, but I explained my predicament to the customer service desk, No problem, they said, just bring in the money by Friday. They didn't know me from Adam.

Now that's class!


----------



## car (22 Feb 2006)

Superquinn are excellent for that, I was having a barbecue last summer, 3 trays of budweiser in the trolley.  first 3 cans wouldnt scan so got the whole lot for free.  Top notch.  They immediately went and fixed before I could reload. 

Tesco are the worst IMO, bought a small box of alpen, they scanned it twice.  the big bag is cheaper at twice the wieght so if I was going for that weight I would have bought the bag.   I noticed when I went home so when next in I brought the receipt to customer service, they said unless I had the box I did buy with me then theres nothing I can do, despite the fact I was purchasing a full trolley of goods at the time (not like I was on the take).  I wouldnt budge so duty manager called to no effect, so top man had to be called and he nearly had a fit with the other 2 when I explained the situation so got sorted then.  I just got the feeling  from the first 2 that they were to deny all unless irrefutable proof is given.  Compare that to the superquinn stories and other stories I could give from my local supervalu who I find are as good.


----------



## #paul# (1 Mar 2006)

Purchased a crate of beer in tesco, scanned at incorrect price. When I queried this with the floor manager, he gave me a full refund and let me keep the beer for free. Must say, I was very impressed, and have been watching the checkout screen like a hawk since.


----------



## Helen (1 Mar 2006)

Try getting something expensive for free from Superquinn.

I know someone who was buying 4 bottles of expensive wine when they failed to scan. They got all excited thinking they would get the wine for free, but the manager was called and was able to produce a barcode that would scan for an amount similar to the wine! 
She asked about the policy but they said since they scanned the items, they didn't qualify.


----------



## maebee (2 Mar 2006)

Superquinn used to give you 100 points if you spotted an item that was out of date or in the case of yogurts, more than 3 days to go before its best before date. I got thousands of points from their Castletroy branch before they scrapped this policy. (my fault, methinks). Think it was called "Goofs Policy". Is it still in operation in any of their other stores, anybody know?


----------



## woods (2 Mar 2006)

I have noticed in Tesco that you can buy a mini pizza for 49Cents while a pack of 4 of the same pizzas costs €2.49. I assumed that it was a mistake but when I went back and checked it the following week it was the same. What annoys me is that I think that I had sometimes bought the multi pack before I spotted it.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2006)

Caveat emptor.


----------



## woods (2 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Caveat emptor.


I know but at my age the old eyesight is not so good any more so you just do the best that you can and hope that it is good enough. Sometimes I fail. Beat me.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Mar 2006)

No point in beating yourself up (never mind getting somebody else to do it) over 4 x €0.49 = €1.96 versus €2.49 for 4, but no point in blaming the vendor either as *some *people might be tempted to.


----------



## stuarti (27 Oct 2009)

if you pay for an item, no matter whether it has been mispriced or not, you can leave the store and they cannot stop you. This is because as soon as you pay, you form a contract with the seller. The seller cannot do anything to get the product back without breaking the contract, when you can sue them.


----------



## Deas (28 Oct 2009)

In Tesco's, 4 Leffe beers are cheaper then the 4 pack of Leffe Beers.  It's often useful to check the per litre/per KG labelling when it comes to price, as you will often find singular items are cheaper than the multi packs.  I think this is true for Whiskas catfood also.


----------



## smiley (28 Oct 2009)

Deas said:


> when it comes to price, as you will often find singular items are cheaper than the multi packs.  I think this is true for Whiskas catfood also.



Its true for a lot of those multipacks and in all the supermarkets not just tesco.

They are all at it...buyer beware.


----------



## galwegian44 (29 Oct 2009)

This is a real quandary Deas.....I want to come to your party because Leffe beer is wonderful but when I drink I also like to nibble and your choice of hors d'ouvres are a little off putting 



Deas said:


> In Tesco's, 4 Leffe beers are cheaper then the 4 pack of Leffe Beers. It's often useful to check the per litre/per KG labelling when it comes to price, as you will often find singular items are cheaper than the multi packs. I think this is true for Whiskas catfood also.


----------



## Deas (29 Oct 2009)

Don't worry, I also buy nibbles not of the cat variety; however beware, the cats like to sit on new visitors!


----------



## Tomodinhio (29 Oct 2009)

I noticed the other day 2 six packs of coke cans are cheaper then a 12 pack.
I will be on the look out now for other such pricing, i think its a very sneaky way of doing buisness.


----------



## lasno (1 Nov 2009)

Noticed in Tesco today.

PRICE CUT Tesco Pilau rice...was €1.30  now €1.35


----------



## DB74 (3 Nov 2009)

I purchased a few cans of cider in Superquinnn a couple of years ago and they wouldn't scan. The guy on the till said "you get them for free so do you want to get a few more"!

The he tells his mate who had just clocked off and was on the way home so he goes and gets a rake of them for free.

The cans didn't scan the next week either and got them for free again.

They had none left the following weekend.


----------

